# first post



## jt51 (Jan 23, 2018)

My first attempt a watercolor, really like the line and wash technique


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the technique as well. This is a very good representation for a first attempt. You obviously have some skills in other areas that allowed you to do such a great job first time. I hope you share some of your other works.


----------



## jt51 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the kind comment...I have been drawing for as long as I can remember, always stuck to just pencil though, attached are a few more attempts at this style...thanks again


----------



## Jasminehira93 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice work!


----------



## Artforever85 (Jun 13, 2018)

I love these!


----------

